# Komprimierung von vielen Fotos



## FoolMoon (1. September 2009)

Hallo Community

Ich muss regelmäßig mehrere Fotos in JPG umwandeln und diese meistens komprimieren. Kennt ihr ein Programm das zB. mir 1.000 Fotos zuerst in JPG konvertiert und mit einer von mir angegebenen Komprimierungsrate abspeichert?

Momentan komprimiere ich Fotos mit Paint.NET (JPG 50%), allerdings denke ich das ihr eine bessere Lösung kennt. Über eine Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## mAu (1. September 2009)

Für The GIMP gibt es ein Plugin, welches Stapelverarbeitung ermöglicht, u.a. Komprimieren, Größe ändern, Format usw. Bemüh einfach mal Google mit "GIMP + Batch processing".


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (2. September 2009)

Irfanview unterstützt soviel ich weiß auch Batchworking.

Gruß


----------



## FoolMoon (25. Oktober 2009)

Ja, es funktioniert bestens. Vielen Dank für den Tipp mit Irfanview.


----------

